# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  CARBON CITIZEN OPEN AIR V - ROCK IT, BEACH! 12.07.2014

## ter168

*Вы хотели - мы сделали!*
http://vk.com/event73282247
По результатам опроса *Carbon Citizen*, большинство карбоновцев проголосовали за фестиваль на пляже и ...

Мы *рады* представить вам...Carbon Citizen Open Air V, ROCK IT, BEACH! Наверное, самое ожидаемое рок событие этого лета в Одессе!

*Взяв за основу Чкаловский пляж мы перенесем туда неповторимую атмосферу Carbon Citizen, наполнив его как проверенными драйвовыми группами, так и молодыми, перспективными, и не менее зажигательными рок командами!*

Добавив в этот вечер улетную шоу программу, мы превращаем СС Open Air V в настоящий рок-праздник All Night Long! Поэтому мы решили отказаться от наших привычных рамок и продлить наш фестиваль до самого утра!

Ночные купания в море, песок, костры, шум волн и конечно же музыка! *Все это объединяет Carbon Citizen.*

Вас ждет:
- По-настоящему неповторимое и окрыляющее чувство свободу и позитива Carbon Citizen!
- Уникальная и завораживающая шоу программа!
- Performance от ведущих рок команд Одессы, который заставит вас оторваться от песка и отжечь!
- Свежий и чистый морской воздух, который поможет вам не только хорошо расслабится, но и оздоровиться!
- Как всегда, ваш любимый и абсолютно доступный Carbon Citizen Rock Bar!
- Бесплатная порция освежающего светлого пива по прибытию на фестиваль!
- Широкий выбор одноразовых кальянов!

Место: Чкаловский пляж(проход через санаторий Чкалова или с Трассы Здоровья)
Начало: 21:00, 12.07.2014
Цена:45 UAH

----------

